# Turducken - Who's had it?



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I love to eat... uhm.. I mean - I live to eat... uhm... both, actually!

I am hoping to get some recommendations from folks who know...

I ordered a turducken online from cajunspecialtymeats.com, and fedex'd to NYC for Christmas dinner. I am not going to lie - it was really yummy!!!! <see picture>

However, I know there is a better place that I don't know of that ships to NYC... and hoping that someone does?!

Looking forward to receiving tons of recommendations; thanks!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't know about the people version but, Tori LOVES the Merrick canned Turducken.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! (Leslie)

I have only had chicken, duck & turkey separate. In fact, I made duck just a couple of weeks ago. I haven't had them all together though.

I assume you looked on Google for "order Turducken"?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, no fair, I want to dive right into that picture!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i think it's a louisiana specialty? so maybe kim has had it?! kim? have you?

i am with leslie. the only turducken i've seen comes in a can from merrick and goes in posh's plate!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ha ha, I also thought you were talking about Merrick's Turducken kibble!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Frankly, the idea of that much meat one inside the other seems a bit unnerving to me. Plus, I'm not a big fan of duck, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks WAY better than the SlimFast I will have for lunch.
I've never heard of it before....but I'd be willing to try it!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

We were a bit leary about the "Chicken stuffed in a duck stuffed in a Turkey" Idea... But once we sliced into the cooked bird, all our fears subsided. The sausage stuffing put it over the top...

Kim - Yes, I did google "order turducken" and found several sites that carry them, and just chose the one who had the best looking picture of the turducken...

Amy - The Turducken is indeed a Louisana specialty! I believe John Madden mentions it during thanksgiving football games.

I am hoping someone who "knows" turducken can point me to a good place...

On the flip side... Have y'all heard of the "BACON EXPLOSION" - I think I wanna try THAT next time!!!!!

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have ordered turducken from the Whole Foods butcher. It is always yummy. I would imagine that NY butcher shops would make them.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have always wanted to try it! But never have. The photo looks yummy!
I got Biscuit the dog food turducken for the holidays and he wouldn't touch it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Paula Deen on the Food Network made it on one of her shows. Looks like too much work so I don't blame you for wanting to order it! I guess it is a southern thing since Paul lives not far from me in Savannah, GA

Kathie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I get a heart attach just by watching Paula Deen cook, LOL, it's WAY too much fat, cholesterol and sugar.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> I get a heart attach just by watching Paula Deen cook, LOL, it's WAY too much fat, cholesterol and sugar.


Maryam - that's just the way I like it! It's a yummy indulgence, definitely not for every day.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> I get a heart attach just by watching Paula Deen cook, LOL, it's WAY too much fat, cholesterol and sugar.


I completely agree. I cringe watching her, especially all of her finger licking while cooking. Ick! Arteries everywhere start closing when she cooks. ound: And no offense intended, Ja, but that Bacon Explosion is even more cringeworthy. LOL!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so lame when it comes to food. 
I eat like I'm 10 years old-the same familiar things over and over. I get made fun of from the "foodie" side of my family who would love turducken. I don't even drink wine-don't like it. Needless to say I don't host many dinner parties.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I completely agree. I cringe watching her, *especially all of her finger licking while cooking.* Ick! Arteries everywhere start closing when she cooks. ound: And no offense intended, Ja, but that Bacon Explosion is even more cringeworthy. LOL!!


Kimberly, that's EXACTLY what I pointed out to Joey and added 'how can she still eat the food at the end of the show, when she's already tried half of it while cooking?!'


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> And no offense intended, Ja, but that Bacon Explosion is even more cringeworthy. LOL!!


Kimberly - no offense taken! 

I grew up with the mantra "bacon makes everything taste better"! I even have a small container of bacon grease in my fridge to use with gravies, or sauces.

I watch what I eat every day, but there are days when diet and health be d*mned - - I will reach for the sweetest, greasiest thing and shove it in my mouth!

If I had 3 wishes, one wish would to be able to Eat anything without repercussions


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It just doesn't appeal to me too much mixing of meat but I am a total foodie  I thought this thread was going to be about the merrick food and it was not good to Dora's stomach on a side note!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> I am so lame when it comes to food.
> I eat like I'm 10 years old-the same familiar things over and over. I get made fun of from the "foodie" side of my family who would love turducken. I don't even drink wine-don't like it. Needless to say I don't host many dinner parties.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


Hi Beth! I was like that when I was younger; I started enjoying various cuisines after I got my first job. I promised myself to try something ONCE, just to say I tried it.

So does your family make their own turducken? or do they order from somewhere?!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

jabellar said:


> Kimberly - no offense taken!
> 
> I grew up with the mantra "bacon makes everything taste better"! I even have a small container of bacon grease in my fridge to use with gravies, or sauces.
> 
> ...


You are not alone!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

jabellar said:


> Hi Beth! I was like that when I was younger; I started enjoying various cuisines after I got my first job. I promised myself to try something ONCE, just to say I tried it.
> 
> So does your family make their own turducken? or do they order from somewhere?!


Sorry to reply so late!!
The sad thing is-I'm not a youngster !! My 20 year HS reunion was last summer. 
My step sister had it at her house at Christmas, so I'm not sure where it came from. Everyone was eating it except me and my daughter. She inherited my bland tastes. I headed straight for the mac and cheese and salad, drinking my iced tea.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jabellar said:


> On the flip side... Have y'all heard of the "BACON EXPLOSION" - I think I wanna try THAT next time!!!!!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html


Oh thank you for the link. I was trying to explain it to my husband and he couldn't get a picture of it in his mind. I'd like to try it with turkey bacon and my own filling. 
The only time I saw duck on a menu was in Ca and heard of the turkdunken after we moved out of New Orleans. Looks good but is too much meat for me.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh thank you for the link. I was trying to explain it to my husband and he couldn't get a picture of it in his mind. I'd like to try it with turkey bacon and my own filling.
> The only time I saw duck on a menu was in Ca and heard of the turkdunken after we moved out of New Orleans. Looks good but is too much meat for me.


Jan - turkey bacon explosion sounds just as yummy! Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I am so lame when it comes to food.
> I eat like I'm 10 years old-the same familiar things over and over. I get made fun of from the "foodie" side of my family who would love turducken. I don't even drink wine-don't like it. Needless to say I don't host many dinner parties.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


I'm the same Beth. I like lots of veggies with a piece of meat...normally lean meat. About all I've had for 3 weeks is homemade chicken soup and I still haven't gotten tired of it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jabellar said:


> Jan - turkey bacon explosion sounds just as yummy! Let me know how it turns out!


Can do. Give me some time to get over this bug. I've been wanting to try it for a few weeks now but everything tastes very strange so it can wait. The chicken soup started tasting yucky and I finally figured out what it was that tasted so bad about it. Salt tastes more than horrible to me and I love the stuff! Hubby has been so good, he's cooking the soup without salt now. Ah, tastes good again. I tried every container of salt in the house because I figured we must have gotten a bad shaker of it. Nope, it was all 3. uke:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

jabellar, I'm thinking about ordering the Turducken roll soon. Can you tell me, if your Turducken from cajunspecialtymeats was spicy? I know they use cajun seasoning, but is it hot? I don't really like spicy food, the spiciest I can do is medium salsa sauce.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> jabellar, I'm thinking about ordering the Turducken roll soon. Can you tell me, if your Turducken from cajunspecialtymeats was spicy? I know they use cajun seasoning, but is it hot? I don't really like spicy food, the spiciest I can do is medium salsa sauce.


The turducken from cajunspecialtymeats was not spicy at all. it was flavored really well, tho! I would also recommend getting a pouch their giblet gravy (sold separately); it compliments the turducken really well.

Happy eating!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh good, thank you! Will order today :hungry: and let you know how we liked it!


----------

